# Canon 1D X Arrived from Crutchfield



## helpful (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone else receive one from someplace besides B&H or Adorama? Mine just arrived from Crutchfield today to my delight. Unfortunately, I won't be able to enjoy it for a while as I am out of town.

Delivered On: Monday, 07/09/2012 at 1:50 P.M.
Shipped/Billed On:07/03/2012
Typeackage
Weight:8.40 lbs

I just had regular ground shipping. It was sent prior to the 4th of July and arrived today in mid-U.S.A.

Since I am unable to do any tests until I return home, here is a very trustworthy analysis of the 1D X sensor by a well-known astrophotographer:

http://legault.perso.sfr.fr/1DX.html

Astrophotography isn't my field, but it's very interesting.


----------



## sephknite (Jul 9, 2012)

helpful said:


> Anyone else receive one from someplace besides B&H or Adorama? Mine just arrived from Crutchfield today to my delight. Unfortunately, I won't be able to enjoy it for a while as I am out of town.
> 
> Delivered On: Monday, 07/09/2012 at 1:50 P.M.
> Shipped/Billed On:07/03/2012
> ...




I just chatted with one of the representatives at Crutchfield and they tell me my order is to be shipped with the next batch:

Vlad.: You will be on the next shipment, we haven't heard from Canon when that will be but we are hoping anytime.

They didn't tell me when the next shipment will arrive. I'm hoping..tomorrow!  My order was placed on July 5th.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, that's a really interesting analysis of the sensors.


----------



## sephknite (Jul 11, 2012)

Update: Crutchfield has shipped the 1D X as of this morning. I should be receiving it soon. Yay! ;D


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jul 11, 2012)

sephknite said:


> Update: Crutchfield has shipped the 1D X as of this morning. I should be receiving it soon. Yay! ;D



Sephknite, congrats! That's an impressive turn around time from order to shipping. Were they pretty good about providing you with information about expected upcoming shipments and when you might receive your camera? 

I ordered from Amazon back on March 16 but have not been able to get any info from them about when my camera might ship. Based on past experience, it might be tomorrow, or it might be several weeks. So, I'm considering placing another pre-order with Crutchfield and seeing which can deliver first. Any thoughts?


----------



## sephknite (Jul 11, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> sephknite said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Crutchfield has shipped the 1D X as of this morning. I should be receiving it soon. Yay! ;D
> ...



Thanks! For me, my credit card comany called to confirm a charge. As soon as I did and checked my email, I saw a message from Crutchfield that it had already been shipped. They have a lot of available agents on their website to check your orders with, and they're pretty responsive. I was in the same boat as you with Amazon. After I talked to one of the reps at Crutchfield, I figure I try them out since they won't charge my card until item is shipped--let them race against Amazon. I guess they won! 

Both places allow you to cancel. Once I got the UPS tracking updated, I canceled with Amazon since my pre-order was a bit late in May anyway and wouldn't expect the first batch to include my pre-order. I would definitely give Crutchfield a go. Visit their website and chat with their reps online. Good luck!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 11, 2012)

Amazon is a good place to buy cameras that are in stock, but for new models, they are a couple of months behind the other big sellers.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jul 11, 2012)

sephknite said:


> JaxPhotoBuff said:
> 
> 
> > sephknite said:
> ...



Thanks! I think I'll give that a shot and see which can produce a camera first. Given your experience, I wouldn't be surprised if it is Crutchfield.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jul 11, 2012)

So, interesting update. I placed an online order today and then called to see where I was in the queue. They said that they currently have only three (3) cameras on backorder, and that I am number 2. That said, they don't know when they will get their next shipment. 

Either way, I have to say that it's a lot nicer to have some visibility to where I am on the list with Crutchfield than to have zero visibility into where I am on the list with Amazon. I am a longtime, and loyal Amazon Prime customer, and they are great, as someone else mentioned, when product is in stock. But I hate the lack of visibility into when they will receive and ship pre-ordered product. 

I guess we'll see which organization gets a shipment first (or ships mine first anyway).


----------



## sephknite (Jul 11, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> So, interesting update. I placed an online order today and then called to see where I was in the queue. They said that they currently have only three (3) cameras on backorder, and that I am number 2. That said, they don't know when they will get their next shipment.
> 
> Either way, I have to say that it's a lot nicer to have some visibility to where I am on the list with Crutchfield than to have zero visibility into where I am on the list with Amazon. I am a longtime, and loyal Amazon Prime customer, and they are great, as someone else mentioned, when product is in stock. But I hate the lack of visibility into when they will receive and ship pre-ordered product.
> 
> I guess we'll see which organization gets a shipment first (or ships mine first anyway).



Yeah, it's nice to be able to just contact them through their website anytime. They gave the the same answer when I asked when the next batch is coming in--they weren't sure.

I just spent the last hour running around the house and test-driving this bad boy. First thing I noticed was the shutter--it is solid, and just feels great when you press it all the way down. The click sounds louder and cleaner compared to my 7D. I know you'll enjoy it!


----------



## pup73 (Jul 13, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> So, interesting update. I placed an online order today and then called to see where I was in the queue. They said that they currently have only three (3) cameras on backorder, and that I am number 2. That said, they don't know when they will get their next shipment.
> 
> Either way, I have to say that it's a lot nicer to have some visibility to where I am on the list with Crutchfield than to have zero visibility into where I am on the list with Amazon. I am a longtime, and loyal Amazon Prime customer, and they are great, as someone else mentioned, when product is in stock. But I hate the lack of visibility into when they will receive and ship pre-ordered product.
> 
> I guess we'll see which organization gets a shipment first (or ships mine first anyway).



I just contacted crutchfield and the CSR said he did not have access to how many preorders have been placed, where I would stand in line, when the next shipment is, and how many would be in the shipment...


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jul 13, 2012)

pup73 said:


> JaxPhotoBuff said:
> 
> 
> > So, interesting update. I placed an online order today and then called to see where I was in the queue. They said that they currently have only three (3) cameras on backorder, and that I am number 2. That said, they don't know when they will get their next shipment.
> ...



That's just weird. But consistent with the same kind of inconsistent responses others have gotten from B&H customer service reps when asking similar questions of them. I suspect some CSRs know how to access the inforamation and are willing to provide it, and others are less experienced (and therefore don't know how to access it), or are just unwilling to do the extra work, so they claim that the "do not have access." You KNOW the information about orders vs. inventory is going to be in any modern inventory control system, and the only issue would be whether CSRs have access to it or not. When some report they do, and others report they don't, the most likely explanation for the latter is a knowledge or motivation gap. You might try again with a different CSR, tell them you have communicated with two other people who were given this information by their CSRs and ask if there is anyone else you can talk to, like a manager.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 13, 2012)

Agreed. CSR info can vary wildly; I just thought I'd give it a quick try this morning. I'll be persistent and try a little later on today

-c


----------



## moonwell (Jul 13, 2012)

Was told yesterday that I'm #8 in line on an order placed 7/11/2012 11:10:00 PM.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 13, 2012)

So I went ahead and placed a Pre order. I contacted CS twice more, this time with an order number. "Ciara" wasn't able to help me. I politely said I guess she's just not motivated enough to help and thanked her

I'll keep trying; with my luck, all 5 places I have a preorder with will all get them at same time!

-c


----------



## sephknite (Jul 13, 2012)

The guy who took my order and gave me a lot of good info was Kramer.

The 2nd time I talked to them, Vlad looked up my order number and told me the next shipment would include my pre-order.


----------



## DarkG (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys...... thanks a lot for the info.. I placed my order too

Order Date:
7/12/2012 3:11:00 PM

I am number #9 I think so now...... I already verified my order with a "code word".

I hope we can get one before the Olympic Games.

thanks again.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jul 13, 2012)

I just got notice that my 1DX has shipped from Crutchfield this afternoon and will be in my hands by early next week! The amazing part is that I just got on Crutchfield's pre-order list on 7/11, and it shipped out today! (Big Thanks to Sephknite for posting about his similar experience with them!).

I am posting this in a couple of threads to both give kudos to Crutchfield for an awesome turn around time and to let the rest of you know that if you are "far back" in a queue at one of the other vendors and really want the camera as fast as possible, you should at least consider getting on the Crutchfield list, as they, like others, don't charge your card until the camera ships. They seem to have a very "short" queue right now (last I read was 8 in line, and now I'm out of the line and so is the guy in front of me). 

I had been one of the first to order on Amazon, within two hours of when the camera became available for pre-order on 3/16. Since then, I have not been able to get a bit of information out of Amazon about either where I was in the queue or when they expected to receive a shipment. After receiving my shipping confirmation from Crutchfield, I canceled my Amazon order. Now looking forward to getting the camera in my hands next week.


----------



## sephknite (Jul 13, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> I just got notice that my 1DX has shipped from Crutchfield this afternoon and will be in my hands by early next week! The amazing part is that I just got on Crutchfield's pre-order list on 7/11, and it shipped out today! (Big Thanks to Sephknite for posting about his similar experience with them!).
> 
> I am posting this in a couple of threads to both give kudos to Crutchfield for an awesome turn around time and to let the rest of you know that if you are "far back" in a queue at one of the other vendors and really want the camera as fast as possible, you should at least consider getting on the Crutchfield list, as they, like others, don't charge your card until the camera ships. They seem to have a very "short" queue right now (last I read was 8 in line, and now I'm out of the line and so is the guy in front of me).
> 
> I had been one of the first to order on Amazon, within two hours of when the camera became available for pre-order on 3/16. Since then, I have not been able to get a bit of information out of Amazon about either where I was in the queue or when they expected to receive a shipment. After receiving my shipping confirmation from Crutchfield, I canceled my Amazon order. Now looking forward to getting the camera in my hands next week.




Congrats! 

My pleasure--I know lots of folks want to try out this amazing camera, and it's frustrating to wait for the big websites to get large numbers in to fulfill all those orders. I am hoping that everyone who read or hear about Crutchfield give them a shot because the risk is very low as they won't charge your credit card until the camera ships. Hopefully everyone will be enjoying this monster of an awesome camera soon. ;D


----------



## pup73 (Jul 13, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> I just got notice that my 1DX has shipped from Crutchfield this afternoon and will be in my hands by early next week! The amazing part is that I just got on Crutchfield's pre-order list on 7/11, and it shipped out today! (Big Thanks to Sephknite for posting about his similar experience with them!).
> 
> I am posting this in a couple of threads to both give kudos to Crutchfield for an awesome turn around time and to let the rest of you know that if you are "far back" in a queue at one of the other vendors and really want the camera as fast as possible, you should at least consider getting on the Crutchfield list, as they, like others, don't charge your card until the camera ships. They seem to have a very "short" queue right now (last I read was 8 in line, and now I'm out of the line and so is the guy in front of me).
> 
> I had been one of the first to order on Amazon, within two hours of when the camera became available for pre-order on 3/16. Since then, I have not been able to get a bit of information out of Amazon about either where I was in the queue or when they expected to receive a shipment. After receiving my shipping confirmation from Crutchfield, I canceled my Amazon order. Now looking forward to getting the camera in my hands next week.



Good for you! Crutchfield may be the dark horse in the 1DX race. I placed a preorder today. We'll see...

-c


----------



## sephknite (Jul 13, 2012)

pup73 said:


> Good for you! Crutchfield may be the dark horse in the 1DX race. I placed a preorder today. We'll see...
> 
> -c



Good luck to you and all the folks giving Crutchfield a shot. Man, I feel like such a promoter. ;D


----------



## pup73 (Jul 16, 2012)

I just spoke with another CSR. All she could tell me was that Canon has told them demand far exceeds expectations and they don't know when their next shipment will arrive


----------



## sephknite (Jul 17, 2012)

pup73 said:


> I just spoke with another CSR. All she could tell me was that Canon has told them demand far exceeds expectations and they don't know when their next shipment will arrive



Give them another try today or tomorrow. Maybe a different customer rep that has more info and not the same one. That was the 1st business day after you ordered, so hopefully they'll get more info/stock soon.


----------



## moonwell (Jul 17, 2012)

Per my most recent communication with Crutchfield, they have no shipment update from Canon, but, _"It looks like you may be in the top five orders."_ So I've _possibly_ moved up 3+ spots in the queue in the last week.


----------



## mosttoysrsk (Jul 17, 2012)

Moonwell when did you place your order? I placed mine with Crutchfield on 7-11 in the afternoon and was told the same info..
You are approximately in the top 5... I wonder if that has become a guarded standard response.


----------



## moonwell (Jul 17, 2012)

Ordered late on 7/11. Was originally told there were 7 ahead of me when I inquired on the 12th.


----------



## mosttoysrsk (Jul 17, 2012)

That makes sense, it looks like there was 2 cameras shipped on the 13th, I am probably just above you. I hope they get in more than 2 cameras at a time. It is promising though as we are on a short list considering how late we both ordered.
I also placed an order about 4 weeks ago with Canoga camera but they will not give any info of where you are in the queue.


----------



## moonwell (Jul 19, 2012)

Crutchfield still has no shipment update from Canon. They currently have 21 orders in their queue.


----------



## sephknite (Jul 19, 2012)

moonwell said:


> Crutchfield still has no shipment update from Canon. They currently have 21 orders in their queue.



Any luck elsewhere? Adorama, Amazon, BH, eBay?


----------



## moonwell (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks to this post ( http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7847.msg148389#msg148389 ) I got my order placed and confirmed at www.tallyns.com. So, a lot of people will now be moving up a spot in the Amazon and Crutchfield queue  Or cancel and order from Tally's to have one in your hands next week.


----------



## DarkG (Jul 20, 2012)

I did cancel my order in Crutchfield and I did order here.......

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7847.msg148389#msg148389

Tallyn's in Peoria, IL

When I called I did ask how many cameras they have in stock, they said 8.

good luck.... I need cancel now my order in B&H too.


----------



## DarkG (Jul 21, 2012)

Tallyn's sent my camera.... I can't wait... Thursday will be a big day updating from my 40D.


----------



## moonwell (Jul 22, 2012)

My order from Tallyn's will be delivered Monday!


----------



## moonwell (Jul 23, 2012)

Cam from Tallyn's delivered this afternoon!

I hadn't canceled my Crutchfield order yet, and was notified my cam was in with them this afternoon as well


----------

